# Hiring standards getting lower



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

On Thursday, March 15th, the Massachusetts Senate voted to further restrict the powers of local Police Chiefs to protect the citizens of the Commonwealth by limiting our ability to ensure that we are able to conduct thorough background investigations so that only the best and most qualified candidates become police officers.

A bill filed by Senator Creem of Newton (Senate Bill 2320 - An Act Relative to Social Media Privacy Protection) would have outright restricted the ability of Police Chiefs to access certain social media platforms of police recruit applicants as well as active police officer investigations who come under scrutiny for unethical or immoral behavior involving their use of social media. The Massachusetts Chiefs of Police Association filed an amendment, sponsored by Senator Michael Moore of Millbury that would have provided an exemption to Police Chiefs acting specifically for these designated purposes, allowing them to access this vital information in an ongoing effort to increase public safety in our respective communities. While we are extremely grateful and applaud Sen. Moore for his continued support and efforts on our behalf, the Senate, nonetheless, adopted what we feel is a "watered-down" version of this amendment that has severely impeded and limited our ability to provide the appropriate safeguards that we feel were needed to protect the public from those who either tarnish the badge and/or cause irreparable harm to the reputation of our profession.

Our Commonwealth and our country are facing difficult times over the last few years and the suitability of law enforcement officials is something that must receive the highest level of scrutiny. Thursday's vote limits the ability of local Police Chiefs to request or require that prospective candidates who choose to become police officers provide access to their social media accounts. In the interest of transparency, this type of limited access during the background phase is absolutely essential. We all live in what is viewed as the digital age and social media in many instances has become an extension of our personalities and can provide a great deal of insight and information to law enforcement agencies during this initial hiring phase. We all agree, and quite frankly demand, that law enforcement officials are held to a higher standard of ethical and moral conduct, therefor anything that we as Police Chiefs can do to ensure the appropriate suitability of our future police officers must not be compromised.

We respectfully ask the Senate to reconsider this action and look to the Massachusetts House of Representatives to support the integrity and professionalism of law enforcement throughout the Commonwealth. We look forward to continuing this discussion with members of the House of Representatives, and then to a successful collaboration with House, Senate and the Governor to reach an appropriate outcome for this very important public safety matter.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Original post edited to remove personal information.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

Where is the union response to this? I don't want a chief being able to look at everything I post because he does not like me.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

BxDetSgt said:


> Where is the union response to this? I don't want a chief being able to look at everything I post because he does not like me.


I totally agree with you on looking at an active officers social media I'm more looking at the person trying to get on.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

If one does not have a legit AND a burner Facebook account, one needs to have one’s head examined. 

I have zero BTW, I don’t believe in that social media shitshow


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

For anyone looking at this page, I am not me.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Long since retired and still don't participate in Facebook. Obviously older and not my thing, 

but Zuckerberg has even come out and encouraged the government to start regulating it.

In light of recent events would like to see Public Safety Personnel protected


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

BxDetSgt said:


> For anyone looking at this page, I am not me.


It didn't look a think like you anyway. 


pahapoika said:


> Long since retired and still don't participate in Facebook. Obviously older and not my thing,
> 
> but Zuckerberg has even come out and encouraged the government to start regulating it.
> 
> In light of recent events would like to see Public Safety Personnel protected


So much is on there. I'll go to check out a website of some agency and they'll have a link to the facebook page. So, I browse here and there and often look up old friends, but RARELY do I ever post anything....VERY RARELY.


----------

